# 7FT EZ Curl Bar?



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

Was wondering if anyone know of a 7ft ez curl bar?

I tend to do all my lifts in the safety of my power cage with the exception of dead lifts and yerman bent rows.

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Why do you need safety whilst curling?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Oioi said:


> Why do you need safety whilst curling?


 True, I use like the eas' of picking it up from the power rack arms and placing it back down


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

VinnyFord said:


> True, I use like the eas' of picking it up from the power rack arms and placing it back down


 Fair doos. Sounds like an expensive alternative to bending over.

Never seen a longer eZ bar tho tbh.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

VinnyFord said:


> True, I use like the eas' of picking it up from the power rack arms and placing it back down


 Put it onto the end of the bench.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

VinnyFord said:


> True, I use like the eas' of picking it up from the power rack arms and placing it back down


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Op has a sandy vagina


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oioi said:


> Op has a sandy vagina


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't let these guys put you off @VinnyFord we all get lazy sometimes.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Don't let these guys put you off @VinnyFord we all get lazy sometimes.


 Hahahah it's all good xD Just like everything in my power cage lol. I would deadlift in it if I could lol.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

VinnyFord said:


> Hahahah it's all good xD Just like everything in my power cage lol. I would deadlift in it if I could lol.


 Why don't you? I used to when I trained at home.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Why don't you? I used to when I trained at home.


 I would do but I've slightly modified my power rack, I've added some more supports to stop the rack from moving side-to-side etc to make it more solid. Only down side is it limits me from lowering the sides any more haha


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Put it onto the end of the bench.


 This...

I use an EZbar and set it up on my bench for curling.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt2 said:


> This...
> 
> I use an EZbar and set it up on my bench for curling.


 And for lying tricep extensions, pick it up, sit down, lie down get bar to position and go.


----------

